# C++ mit MinGW + MSYS einrichten



## Tombery (24. Okt 2010)

hi,


ich habe Probleme C++ einzurichten. 

Habe MinGW inklusive MSYS installiert und schonmal ein kleines "Hello World" - Testprogramm geschrieben: 


```
#include <iostream>
using namespace std;

int main()
{
cout << "Hello World" << endl;
return 0;
}
```

In dem MinGW-Shell (Msys) wollte ich das Programm ausführen, aber es kommen Fehlermeldungen. Ich weiß aber nicht genau, was noch nicht stimmt. Entweder das Testprogramm ist falsch oder ich habe MinGW falsch eingerichtet? 

bisherige Vorgehensweise:
- bin erst mit cd in das Verzeichnis wo das Testprogramm hello.cpp ist
- dann hab ich in die Shell "c++ -o Test hello.cpp" eingegeben
- Fehlermeldung: 
hello.cpp:8:2: warning: no newline at end of file (obwohl am Ende vom Programm keine neue Zeile mehr ist!!)
C:\MinGW\bin\ld.exe: cannot find -luser32
C:\MinGW\bin\ld.exe: cannot find -lkerne132
C:\MinGW\bin\ld.exe: cannot find -ladvapi132
C:\MinGW\bin\ld.exe: cannot find -lshell32
collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

Ich bin verwirrt. 
Hoffe es kann mir hier jemand helfen! 

Danke!


----------



## Marcinek (24. Okt 2010)

Komisch.. Dachte es wäre ein Java Forum.... 

---

How ever am Ende muss eine Leerzeile sein, so wie es in dem Fehler steht. 

Du schreibst, dass da keine mehr ist?


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Okt 2010)

Nach der letzten schließenden Klammer muss noch eine Leerzeile hin. ;-)


----------



## Tombery (24. Okt 2010)

> Komisch.. Dachte es wäre ein Java Forum....



unter dem Titel des Unterforums steht unter anderem "andere Programmiersprachen"
also wieso dürfte ich nicht hier über c++ posten? =D



> Nach der letzten schließenden Klammer muss noch eine Leerzeile hin.



das mit der leerzeile habe ich mittlerweile herausgefunden ^^
aber ich finde diese bibliothekspfade nicht...


----------



## Final_Striker (24. Okt 2010)

Visuell hat gesagt.:


> unter dem Titel des Unterforums steht unter anderem "andere Programmiersprachen"
> also wieso dürfte ich nicht hier über c++ posten? =D



Du darfst natürlich schon, aber wo denkt sind mehr C++ Entwickler, in einem Java- oder C++ Forum? ;-)

Du gehst ja auch nicht zum Metzger wenn du Käse kaufen willst.


----------

